# Lowryder Mint



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

As some of you may know I recently bought a pack of 12 seeds from Dutchbreed. The strain is Lowryder Mint and I will be growing them under CFLs in my microbox. I also wish to pollinate at some point to continue my own stash of seeds that have good genetics.

Here's some info on them (and whats (hopefully) to come):

Lowryder Mint  > description > Lowryder Mint is a cross with Matanuska Mint and a undisclosed ruderalis then inbred to make it 100% auto flower, Some phenos of Lowryder Mint smell of garden mint even having that mint leaf taste and has higher thc than original Lowryder and a totally different gene pool for people to play with, Lowryder Mint from seed to finish in 9 weeks just like Lowryder original but with a little more yield with cfl or hps lighting.

Seed to harvest: 9 to 10 weeks
THC level: Strong 17-23%
Yield per plant: 30 grams upto 40(in ideal conditions)
Order number: #A4

Price: £30.00  GBP​
http://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html

I put 2 beans in to germinate (papertowel method) 4 days ago and one looks like it may have mold growing on it - not sure why this has happened, its never happened to me before! And the other seed has popped a taproot today (woohooo :hubba. I will get that one into dirt soon and get another 2 beans germinating.

I'll be back to update this with pictures once I have something interesting


----------



## akirahz (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow that looks like a tasty strain.. but what exactly does auto flowering mean? Must be pretty exotic if it has some ruderalis in it, i don't see ruderalis genes too often


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 13, 2008)

Big fan of the Lowryder's and your grow journal.  Pulling up a chair for this one...

If I have it right, Auto-Flowering means that the plant does not require a different light cycle for the Veg and Flowering stages.  You can pretty much have 18 hours of light from sowing the seeds until harvest.  Auto-flowering plants have a very short veg and will go into the flowering stage very quickly.

***Are you using the same lights (2 30W 2700K bulbs from start to finish) you used for your last Lowryder grow?***


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 13, 2008)

auto flowering means if will flower on its own without changing the lights to 12/12.. it flowers no matter what the light times are.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 13, 2008)

GREAT choice, lol. Dutchbreed will leave you _*SATISFIED*_ more than a snickers bar!!! Pullin a chair up no freaking doubt I'm ready to see some DANK NUGGETS in the hands of Thorn.

Yes, cuy103 and slowmo77 that is what *autoflowering* means. Most genetics in the *ruderalis* gene pool have autoflowering traits. For example. Lowryder #1 and #2 are both autoflowering and are both ruderalis. Breeders use good ruderalis genetics (like lowryder the most well known and close to the best for breeding) and use it to turn their own creation, autoflowering.

Autoflowering plants normally have a lower yield, but some promising tasty bud with a faster seed to harvest.


----------



## akirahz (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh i didn't know lowryder was ruderalis, i thought it was just a fast indica ha ha (now i sound stupid for calling ruderalis exotic  )


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2008)

*carnt wait thorn :48:*


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 13, 2008)

lol akirahz your hilarious man!


----------



## Brouli (Aug 13, 2008)

hayoooo i will be watching u  
u will have fun


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 14, 2008)

Menthol weed eh ?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW thanks for all the interest! Yes I think we've established now what auto flowering means! Thanks guys - saves me explaining 

Ok I'll give you a rundown on what I'll be using (and its not much). I don't want people saying "go and buy this lamp" etc as I am doing these as I want some good quality bud. I know it won't be an ENORMOUS amount but ANY bud is good right now! And its only a personal stash for me and my better half 

*Lighting* - Two 30watt 2700K CFLs, each puts out around 2000 lumens
*Grow Space* - Micro Box 15" cubed (tiny)
*Grow Medium* - Equal parts each (1/3) of compost, perlite and vermiculite
*Water* - Rain water
*Nutrients* - Baby Bio to start (high nitrogen) then B&Q Flowering Houseplant Food (concentrated) NPK of 8-12-14

I do want to try LSTing this plant to see how it alters growth and if there is any extra yeild, but my first plant, at least, will be grown as normal as I can grow it in this space 

Can't think of anything else right now. But I will be getting that seed into dirt asap today. I would add pictures but the only ones I have is of the seed packet and the beans and their on the boyfriend's phone, and he's at work   So I'll be back later


----------



## city (Aug 14, 2008)

Man that sound so good..!!! i wish this was leagall all over. Im a chicken Sh*t and wont order seeds. but i would love to to a sea of green in mint. if your ever in my area drop me by a clone. lol. just kidding. no seroiusly do!!!!!!
 best of luck im keeping this one handy. cant wait for pics. so stare it it all the time to make it grow faster!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

sorry city, you cant clone autoflowering plants from what I know. Hence why I want to make more seeds. Also I'm in the UK and your probably in the US lol and don't we all wish it was legal!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2008)

okay..I'll ask...why cant you clone those?..its a plant, you should be abletoo...IMO..was that mold on the beans or not?...did they all pop?

keep us posted......its illeagle in the UK huh?...dont get caught..lol


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know if you CAN'T clone the plants, I think (from what I've read)that it's not practicle. 

*"Because Lowryders life cycle is so brief, cloning becomes impracticable, so only plants from seed are grown."*
-Straight from Dr. Joint's "Official Loywryder Grow Guide"


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 14, 2008)

from my understanding it just wouldn't be worth the time to clone it.. from seed to finish is only 9 weeks. by the time it's big enough to get a clone its done, plus i think they're single cola plants most often. 

i do have a question on auto flowerin plants, once they flower do they just go back into veg if left alone and not harvested?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

I would guess that you can't clone these because you would need to do it in the veg stage - and they will only veg for 2-3 weeks which means they are far too small. And theres no way you can stop them from going into flowering, hence the 'auto-flowering'. So you'd end up with a small bud growing, rather than a clone, thats if it survived at all. You CANNOT keep a mother auto-flowering plant because you will not be able to stop her flowering. Their just not big enough.

4u2smoke, I think it was mold. I've planted the bean that popped a few hours ago and I had a look at the other one through the jewellers loupe and it looks like mold to me. So I wiped it off and have started 2 more beans on a fresh paper towel and kept that one 'moldy' bean (now clean) in there just to see if it does crack.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 14, 2008)

*Glad to see you got your mint. I am gonna watch Yours to see what you think. I want to try them myself after seeing the picture from that site you got them from looks like 1 fine bud. :hubba: 
My auto AK branches I pollinated are loaded with seeds. 3 weeks out and can't come soon enough. That taste test from the broken branch was very good for its age!!! Another 3 and I think i may have some goodies:holysheep: *


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice, I can't wait to see 'em...

What about regenerating? I wonder what would happen if you stripped it and kept the lights going, or turned them on 24 hrs. 

I have some of the lr2's in the mail now, if no one else does it, I might have to try to regen some to see what happens.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 14, 2008)

Thnx for the link bro! I've been looking for lowriders as well...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 15, 2008)

Morning all! Well, afternoon!

Granddaddy I cannot WAIT to see what yeild you get from those giants of yours!

no worries niki, any time 

mistisrising, I think the same would apply with regerating. You need to turn the plant back into vegging in able to make it regenerate. Auto flowerers _cannot_ be stopped flowering. I think it would just die, but don't know for sure as i've never tried to do it. By all means try it with one of the ladies you get :hubba:

I have some pictures!!! Whoop Whoop! hehe... well their not that exciting, first is the 2 beans I first put in to germ (there is one hiding in the top left shadow!), second and third the dutchbreed seed packet and then we have the rest of the beans in their pouch hehe

Hopefully soon I will be able to show you some green leaves...


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 15, 2008)

*I will try and post some good close-ups pictures this weekend. They have started packing the bud on this last week with lots of frosty crystal. Several of the leaves turning yellow falling off. I hope this is due to everything going to the buds and not a problem this close to the end.   7 weeks old today!!!* :hubba: :hubba: 

:joint: :48: :bong: :banana: :smoke1: :bongin:​


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 17, 2008)

SWEET man can't wait!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Doms! Thanks for the visit! I can't wait either!!

Still no greenery! The seed that popped should be due to sprout from the dirt anytime (i'm so impatient!)!

But of the 2 new seeds I put in to germ, one of them has some mold developing on it too! I've never had this happen, but then most of my seeds have popped within 2/3 days. Even so, I've left beans in there for a week or more and not had any mold. Any ideas why these might be prone to it? Or anything different I can do with the rest of my seeds to ensure this doesn't happen to all of them?

I wish I had some weed right now!


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 17, 2008)

That's odd. Too much moisture + oxygen + too much light? Keep em in a dark place.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 17, 2008)

That plus it sounds like maybe the seed pack had some mold spores already in it, or the area where you put the paper towel did. I'd try a different location maybe.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok the first seed to pop came up a few days ago, and then another seed popped - the second one I thought was going mouldy - seems to be ok now! And another seed has popped this morning so will be getting that into the dirt as well. Only 1 seed not popped out of the 4 I've germinated so far and that is the first one that was mouldy.

I'm happy with 3, 3 is a good number 

They were kept in the dark. These seeds seemed to take longer to pop than others I've had. But hey if we get there in the end thats the main thing! Will try and get us some pictures of the one above ground later for yall. Not been around last few days as have been working. However I'm off at the end of this week so will have plenty of time to catch up with everyone 

Keep it green everyone!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 20, 2008)

As promised, I took a picture of the one plant I have so far. So there you are as you can see. I also included a picture of where they will be growing. That bigger plant is just an afghan i'm getting stronger to put outside.

Hope everyones having/had a nice day! 

Oh and we finally got some green yesterday, its no where near as good as any of the homegrown but meh its something to toke on


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2008)

*oh she is so cute :48: *


----------



## Thorn (Aug 20, 2008)

We have another one!!!

Checked in today and a second Mint has popped its little head! I'm so pleased and cannot wait until I can smell these babies!

Thanks mel! Aren't they just so cute this young!!!

Happy smoking all... i'm baked


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see these puppies done.I'm really interested in Dutchbreed.I was looking at those very mint seeds or some of their autoberry before ordering my auto russians.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 22, 2008)

I wish you well on your grow.
Can't wait to see the finish product.

CZ


----------



## annscrib (Aug 22, 2008)

hi thorn 

cute lil baby you have there,,, good luck with them all hun


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck with your babe's Thorn.:watchplant: :lama: :dancing: eace:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Thorn, i can't wait for this grow...I'm more than ready to watch these babies grow  ...I've been looking into Dutchbreed lately...I was checkin out the lowberry, was hoping someone had a nice autoflower from DB on here  ...I'm still wondering if auto strain would be wise for my first genetics and indoor grow...What ya think ?  Do you think you would be able to fim/top these ?? or would there not be enough time for it to be helpful...? Again, I Can't Wait...This is going to be great , Keep us Posted ...Some GREEN MOJO  for ya and your babies  ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2008)

Things are looking great Thorn...Heres some GREEN MOJO  to help them new ones along


----------



## Thorn (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind words 



			
				tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hey Thorn, i can't wait for this grow...I'm more than ready to watch these babies grow  ...I've been looking into Dutchbreed lately...I was checkin out the lowberry, was hoping someone had a nice autoflower from DB on here  ...I'm still wondering if auto strain would be wise for my first genetics and indoor grow...What ya think ?  Do you think you would be able to fim/top these ?? or would there not be enough time for it to be helpful...? Again, I Can't Wait...This is going to be great , Keep us Posted ...Some GREEN MOJO  for ya and your babies  ...



I doubt you can top any autoflowerer as they only veg for 2-3 weeks. I think it'd just hinder the yeild, but don't know for sure  I think the lowryders are great for a first genetics grow. This is my lot of 'proper' genetics. I have had cheap seeds from mj.nl and also some lowryder #2 seeds that grew more like LR1s but then hey i only got a little setup so who knows. Just go with whatever you feel is right 

Sorry I haven't been around much recently. My Grandpa died yesterday so things feel very strange at the moment. But, alas, life must go on.

These were taken 2 days ago, just not got round to loading them onto here until now.

First is all 3 of them with my afghan (was runt). I will be planting that afghan outside somewhere soon, maybe tomorrow. So then the Mint will have mine and the lights full attention! Then theres a close up of each plant. Another picture of them altogether, in their home! And then lastly a spliff 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying life


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey i appreciate it...I tell ya, you girls over the pond knows what's up  ...I believe i'm going to go w/ autos for sure, just don't know what now...What all auto's have you worked with besides the LR1/2..?  And another off topic question, i've always wondered about those spliffs...Do you butt the ends w/ a piece of something or what??? i've rolled a non-filtered spliff...Is a spliff diff. than a joint??? being as it's conical and in some cases filtered?? sorry so much for off topic rambling but i'm high as kite and just had to ask ...Take care 'em girls Thorn , Keep us Updated


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 27, 2008)

good luck on with the grow.. i've been lookin at some of the auto strains but haven't decided on any as of yet.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 27, 2008)

*Sorry to here about your Grandpa. My dad past last November the day before Thanksgiving, I still have problems with it sometimes.
The girls are looking nice today. I am keeping my eye on the mint may do them next. That picture on the site they came from is beautiful!!
I had some young Lowryders growing and dropped a spray bottle on it. It broke the top so I cut it like topping. It stunted its growth. It did end up with 2 colas but small and behind the others.*

*
   HOPE THINGS WORK OUT FOR YOU AND HAVE A GREAT DAY   ​*


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry to hear about your grandpa thorn =( and hello long time no see! i am back finally got moved in and got my internet at the newplace! nice to see you went with dutchbreed i love there strains anywho great grow looks like everything is in order,  will keep an eye out =) 

GG.

ps. hang in there


----------



## Melissa (Aug 28, 2008)

*hey thorn sorry to hear your grandpa has moved over to the better side 

your little babies are looking good ,,so the afghan ,,looking forward to seeing them in adolecense  
:48::48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking great Thorn 

Im watching this grow, Ive grown low2 and deisel ryder, I did see these seeds and would have loved to have grown some but simply didnt have enough room, I hope to get my hands on some Mint seeds and try them myself.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 28, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> sorry to hear about your grandpa thorn =( and hello long time no see! i am back finally got moved in and got my internet at the newplace! nice to see you went with dutchbreed i love there strains anywho great grow looks like everything is in order,  will keep an eye out =)
> 
> GG.
> 
> ps. hang in there



DUDE!!! Good to see you and thanks for visiting my grow  Yea I can't wait to see what these babies smell like! So what have you got growing at the moment? Or are you still settling in?




			
				tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> hey i appreciate it...I tell ya, you girls over the pond knows what's up  ...I believe i'm going to go w/ autos for sure, just don't know what now...What all auto's have you worked with besides the LR1/2..? And another off topic question, i've always wondered about those spliffs...Do you butt the ends w/ a piece of something or what??? i've rolled a non-filtered spliff...Is a spliff diff. than a joint??? being as it's conical and in some cases filtered?? sorry so much for off topic rambling but i'm high as kite and just had to ask ...Take care 'em girls Thorn , Keep us Updated



Thanks, erm thats a normal spliff for me and as far as i know joint, spliff, j, doobie all mean the same thing. For filters I use rips filters - they are just card that you roll into a little 'o'. I usually use flavoured rips papers - these are papers in many different flavours that come on a 4 meter roll so you can have them as long or short as you wish!

I have in fact just bought a packet of 24 mixed flavours of rips...we're gonna be happy for a while with those! 

Thank you all for your kind words re my grandpa. Its been a while since I saw him, in fact I think it was at his birthday earlier in the year. He had been in hospital for well over a month with allsorts of things wrong and then he caught blooming c. difficile! Then they found his arteries in his brain were all furred up and that he wouldn't get any better. The nurses say he was so unhappy and had had enough of life. There is a post mortem waiting to be carried out to determine the cause of death, so everything is being delayed. I feel so much for my grandma - she has been with him for 60 something years! I cannot even begin to comprehend how she must feel after all that time! I feel so guilty for not having seen him in the hospital but like my fella says, I will remember him when he was much better in person. Had a little cry last night and didn't sleep too well. Me and my boyfriend lit some candles for him when we went out for a smoke and sat on a fallen tree in the woods.

Life is such a great and sad thing.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 28, 2008)

i had a hard time after my grandma died.. she was bed ridin for several years before she died. i had so many chances to go see here and didn't in that last year. but now im glad i didn't see her. she knew i loved her and now when i think of her she's not in a bed sick..i remember her how she really was.. chasin us kids thru the house with a stick try to whip us.. thats my grandma. remember him as a happy man full of life not sick in a bed.. my praiers are with you and your family


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> DUDE!!! Good to see you and thanks for visiting my grow  Yea I can't wait to see what these babies smell like! So what have you got growing at the moment? Or are you still settling in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like that you guys went out for a smoke in the woods in his honor. thats awsome just go to a nice quiet sureal place and just remember his life and stuff thats awsome.. moment of silence so to say.

But ya i currently just started a new grow about 3 days ago.. hench why i came back quick! Ive just started to Germ Some Purps bagseed... Dutch passion from green door medical in LA.... and 100% pure African Sativa from Dutchbreed.com 

Did a whole grow in the new place already of the dutch..  it didnt go to well so we decided to chop and reconstruct a new much larger box with about 50k more lumens... better soil... advanced Nutes.. the whole 9 yards going to do it right this time..

any who thorn dont mean to hijack or anything just giving ya the run down all keep ya posted and all def be watching this grow 

hope ya feel better! just remember anywhere he could of went when he passed is better then here =)

GG


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2008)

Just read your thread Thorn.  Am interested in the AutoFlower too, i have a few seeds someone gave me that were crossed with an AutoFlower.

Real sorry to hear bout your Grandpa.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Aug 30, 2008)

that is now my backround lol


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 31, 2008)

Kick A** Thorn! Didn't know you already had them going. I'm always busy. Never get to look at everybodies grows. I wish. I also will send a prayer out for your Grandpa. He's in a better place now.
 The mold might be cause from mold spores already in the bag or something to that nature. I've never seen a seed do that. Well, unless left in there for a couple few weeks.But, I wish you th best of luck on your grow.
Here's some Minty Green Mojo!
Long live the LowRyders!​


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 31, 2008)

thorn...i lost both of mine yrs ago and i know what its like- the worst thing is only one of my brothers got to go fishin with him last and it still bothers me to this day as he has no respect for the art.

i feel you brother- my love goes out....


toa


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear that man, mine went not long ago either. On the other hand how is the lowryder mint doing?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey all, thanks once again for all the kind words, it really means a lot to me.

The mint are doing well - I hate this seedling stage, it always seems like they take forever to get going! Well we had a brilliantly sunny and hot day yesterday so I put them out to enjoy some of that! The afghan is now gone - I planted it somewhere hidden last night  I jus hope it'll survive!

The 3 mint are great. I've had issues with little black flies. -i had this before, on my first ever grow last year. I think they're probably fungus gnats, so I've put a Pinguicula plant in the grow box. They are a sticky sorta carniverous plant. anyway i've included a pic of that. Also i've been keeping the soil as dry as I can without killing them! lol

I do apologise, but I don't have any pics to upload yet, well I do but their all still on the boyfriends phone  so hopefully I can upload those later 

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't wait till this gets started I might want to do a lowryder mint depending on how this outcome is!


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 31, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey all, thanks once again for all the kind words, it really means a lot to me.
> 
> The mint are doing well - I hate this seedling stage, it always seems like they take forever to get going! Well we had a brilliantly sunny and hot day yesterday so I put them out to enjoy some of that! The afghan is now gone - I planted it somewhere hidden last night  I jus hope it'll survive!
> 
> ...


I've got a couple of those too, I think!  Does it looks like it has thrichomes on it to catch it's food?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 1, 2008)

yea it does richy! We've got 2 here, that one which has white flowers, and another one with purple flowers and much bigger leaves. The one i had in my box has changed colour on one side where its been under the lamps! Whoops!

I will be back with updated pics very soon, I just need some lunch!


----------



## Thorn (Sep 1, 2008)

On saturday we had an absolutely lovely sunny day, so we made the most of it (despite me being at work until 3pm) by having a BBQ outside which was nice. I brought the plants outside to enjoy the weather with us and took a few snaps.

They are 13, 10 and 9 days old here, although they all look about the same. The 13 day old plant is the one that is very low - it took longer to get started for some reason :confused2:

Anyway here they are..


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 1, 2008)

*LOOKS LIKE THEIR DOING GREAT ANOTHER 7 TO 8 WEEKS AND YOU WILL BE A TOKEN ON THAT MINT* :smoke1: :bong2: :joint4: :bongin: :joint: :48::aok:  

* KEEKEM GREEN ​*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 2, 2008)

Lookin' good Thorn...Give 'em another week and i'd say they'll start goin' crazy  ...I love these auto strains so much...i can't wait to get an indoor set up ...Keep us Updated, Keep it GREEN...


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks fantastic as usual.  I wouldn't expect anything less!


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 2, 2008)

lookin good, this could promote lots of auto strain sales if it goes good. no preasure though. jk lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks very good thorn...perlite on the top of the soil will help keep rid of knats..just my .03


----------



## Melissa (Sep 4, 2008)

*:aok: looking good thorn ,,,,how ya doing girl :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm good thanks, going camping tomorrow with the boyfriend. We're getting a lift there so are taking our cycles and plenty of good beers and ales and of course herb  :48: 

Should be a good long weekend! And boy do we need it! Shame we missed any of the good weather though! Of course this means I will be taking my 3 girls for a 'walk' at some point before we go and hide them until we come back. I just hope the lower amount of light doesn't effect them too much. I will try to take pictures when I do it.

Happy smoking all


----------



## Thorn (Sep 5, 2008)

thnaks 4u2smoke - i manged to get rid of 'all' of them with that sticky plant, I couldn't see any in there, then I took it out and there were a few flies in there so of course now I have quite a few. I'm not bothered too much as I will be putting them outside now for a few days, and when I come back I will repot them so will see how they do then.

We have the sexes!!

They are 19, 16 and 15 days old today and I have 2 females and 1 male. I can only just see tiny pistils and balls so its not 100% yet, but i'm pretty sure thats what i've got - and let me say I couldn't be happier about it! Now I can make seeds!

The one that looks male is the youngest one at only 15 days! But it is also the best looking of the plants so at least I know I will be carrying good genes through from the father's side!

How old does a male autoflowering plant need to be before its pollen sacks open?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 5, 2008)

*:woohoo: congrats on the girls :clap:

enjoy the camping im trying to go aswell just hope this weather dries up a little :48:*


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 5, 2008)

looking great so far thorn good luck with the rest of the grow


----------



## Thorn (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are the pics I took today just before I took them outside for their holiday! They should be ok where I put them as its near to my little afghan, I only hope they have enough shelter from this wind!

Thanks Mel and FourTwenty!

Yea we don't mind braving the weather! We getting a lift so at least we know our stuff will be dry in the car for a while!

Anyway here's the pics...

1) All together from above
2) All together from the side
3) The girls!
4) The daddy!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## annscrib (Sep 5, 2008)

great job thorn those lil babies are looking awesome


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thnaks 4u2smoke - i manged to get rid of 'all' of them with that sticky plant, I couldn't see any in there, then I took it out and there were a few flies in there so of course now I have quite a few. I'm not bothered too much as I will be putting them outside now for a few days, and when I come back I will repot them so will see how they do then.
> 
> We have the sexes!!
> 
> ...


 

hey Thorn...I may have missed you...Hope you and boyfriend have fun and stay safe...i just returned from an awesome camping trip..congrats on the Male ...( I think)..I hope you are selective pollenating...I am going to give cross a try this winter..as far as when the auto flower pollen sacks open Im not sure , I know it can happen over night..and if fans are running...whole crop seeded..I built me a Male chamber...when He shows thats where he goes ...theres great stuff here in the breeding section as Im sure you are aware of..well enough blabbing Im going to smoke a bong now



take care and be safe


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 7, 2008)

It usually don't take long after you've seen the balls. But usually 2 to 3 weeks and it should have showed sexed.  Also, just a tip. It doesn't require alot of light to produce the male pollen if growing it somewher else so you can pollinate. Just a couple fluorescent bulbs. 
LONGLIVE THE LOWRYDER!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 7, 2008)

*On the Lowryder Strains the males usually show first once you know its a male be sure and separate so all the girls don't get pollinated.**

**  YOU ARE DOING A GREAT JOB ON THIS GROW ​*


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Thorn!  Plants are looking good babe!  I almost went the Lowryder Mint path, but decided to go for a different Auto - Check out the Journal.  Looking forward to this one BIG TIME!


----------



## Thorn (Sep 9, 2008)

hey everyone! thanks!  

We got back today, survived the rain, cows, ponies and donkeys! Was great fun, even in the rain! Saw some great sights, loads of birds of prey and deer. Caught a gorgeous stag on film last night. And of course, we had some great smokes in some amazing places :smoke1: 

We made great friends with the wild donkeys! One visited out tent a few times to say hello. A group of 3 appeaered out of nowhere yesterday when we were stopped having our lunch on a bike ride! The kept following me for my food! hehe! They are such great animals! We really want a pet donkey now! 

ANYWAY... hope everyone is well and safe.

Richy-b -these plants are in a micro grow just under a few cfls anyway hehe! I might just put him on the window ledge for a while.

Grandaddytoke - I know, but I do want to do some pollinating as I would like my own little stash of seeds for this strain 

Thanks for everyones help, I will in deed look at the breeding section - I haven't looked at that yet  I will keep that male somewhere outside the grow box and keep and eye on it. Will be getting the plants back tomorrow hopefully (weather permitting) so will let you all know!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Thorn, hope ya had a nice trip ...Hope all is well w/ the girls  , show 'em some love for me  ...Keep us Updated and keep it GREEN...


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 10, 2008)

Will those taste like mint when smoked?? Or do they smell like mint when budding... Or is it just a name they came up with??
Keep us posted  
It hasn't rained here in five months... Anything that was green is now yellow... Except for the olive trees... I kinda miss the rain sometimes 
I wonder if in 10 years from now people will be coming to the UK on summer breaks?? Greece will surely be dead by than... Turning into a desert this place is...
Is Rain Dears' Piss really a hallucinogen?? They are attracted to smoke and love magic mushrooms... so they say...


----------



## Melissa (Sep 10, 2008)

*hey thorn ,,,glad you had a great time girl..

bet your babies are going to look big after a few days of not seeing them :48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 10, 2008)

sounds like you and the family had a nice time. your plants look nice. keep it up. i wanna see some minty buds


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah I agree with melissa..whenI came back from camping I was tickled Green on the new growth..Nice Job thorn..


----------



## Thorn (Sep 11, 2008)

Little update because my pc is driving me crazy!

Got them back yesterday and they are very stretched and floppy but will be ok.
Sorry the pics are rubbish quality - i couldn't find a good camera lol

First pics are of the male.


Then there is the 2 females. I can smell something, not sure which one it is though.

I have tied them up to some little sticks and will be repotting them soon. The male is looking absolutely brilliant! Some of the pollen sacks have even already opened! Don't worry though, I am being careful with him!

Hopefully I'll have some better quality pictures once they've recovered a little.


Niki - I have no idea how this strai8n will grow/smell as these are my first plants of the strain lol

I have some GOOOOOOOD news! From the same breed (Dutchbreed) I won a pack of seeds - I found out when I came back from camping and couldn't believe it! They let me choose which strain I wanted so I went for Orange Candy Floss as I've had my eye on that for a while  So after these 2 plants are done we can all enjoy some orange high thc goodness 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## annscrib (Sep 11, 2008)

hi thorn  how did they get so floppy? and that yellowing is that from the camera?,,,, and im sure you will bring them back in no time gl hun


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2008)

hey Thorn..glad to hear you had a good time...those look good...when you transplant you can burry that stretched stem if you chose..it may help with those Fat buds that are comming...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Sep 11, 2008)

hey ann, yea thats just the camera i think.

They got so floppy because, I expect, we had a heck of a lot of rain while I was away and they aren't used to having much water as i was trying to keep the fungus gnats down. they also were a little eaten by slugs, despite the fact that I put about half a tub of slug pellets down! Never Mind...


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

*they will soon be back on form thorn  
:clap: nice one on the seeds ,,,*


----------



## Thorn (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks mel yea they nice and green so will be fine.

Yea, 4u2smoke, I always bury a little stem when I transplant anyway to help them become stronger, but will definately bury some of these little ones stem! 

I still can't believe I won the orange candy floss! Ahh its gonna be so good... now all I need is a bigger grow space so I can get them all growing!


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice pull on the seeds Thorn, and good luck wid um.:joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah...cant wait to watch those grow...nice score Thorn..


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 17, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey Thorn..glad to hear you had a good time...those look good...when you transplant you can burry that stretched stem if you chose..it may help with those Fat buds that are comming...KEEP M GREEN


                                  :yeahthat:  Bury that stretched stem. Not to far though, or it puts your roots at the bottom of the new pot, stopping the roots from growing deeper. Just my 2 cents. 
That awesome about winning those beans!


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks guys and gals! Yep i have now repotted and have buried the stems a little into the pot. I have one wide pot with both the ladies in as this is easier than trying to squeeze in 2 round pots. One of the plants was very root bound, the other not so much (strange!). They are ok but i think they still recovering from those 6 days outside in too much rain. Don't think i'll get much off these plants, but we'll see! Even if its just a few grams of good smoke its far more'n I got at the moment!

Will try and get pics up soon - been a busy time for me. Had grandads funeral plus wasn't very well been a bit blue. Am starting to look for a new job as i'm just being used where i am now! One of my rats has a limp so i'm keepin an eye on her as she's at the age that my first rat started gettin ill.

Hope everyone doin ok


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well Thorn, hope ya had a good time on the campin trip  ...I've been a bit busy lately myself, sorry i've not been by ...but they're lookin pretty good , i'm sure they're gonna take off now that ya transplanted ...And Heck yeah on the free beans  ...never heard of orange candy floss but it just sounds nice ...Well i hope you're doing ok w/ your grandpa passing and all, i send my love and best of wishes ...take care


----------



## Melissa (Sep 18, 2008)

*sorry to hear of your troubles girl and good luck on finding a new job 

is the rats limp better yet ?

take care and have some fun :48:*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 18, 2008)

*  EVERYTHING SURE IS LOOKING GOOD   *

*I lost my job due to medical conditions mostly created on the job. *
I had 15 years with a State job they let me go in February.
It killed a great retirement that I was looking forward to in 9 years.
SOMETIMES IT JUST PLAIN SUCKS TO GET OLD!!   
Now what is left I watch it disappear day by day in this piss poor stock market we have here in the USA, :hitchair: 
They should put all those crocked XXXXXXXX in jail. :rant: :evil:  

*I needed to vent SORRY. :ignore: *



*Hope you have good  luck and find something GREAT!! :hubba: :hubba: *

*HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY​*


----------



## Thorn (Sep 18, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *sorry to hear of your troubles girl and good luck on finding a new job
> 
> is the rats limp better yet ?
> 
> take care and have some fun :48:*



Funny you should ask because it is! Her limp is all gone! She's back to her normal alcoholic self, I think she just pulled a muscle or something!

Granddaddytoke I love you and your journal. I'm sorry to hear that. I hear ya on the stock market - britain just seems to be falling apart at the moment! Although i'm lucky i'm not affected in the slightest... I don't drive so don't have to pay the stupidly high price of fuel, I don't own a house, I don't have any debts or mortgages etc. I just have my messed up head lol

Hope you both have a great day, and don't worry anytime you wanna vent, i'm usually here to listen


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 19, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> * EVERYTHING SURE IS LOOKING GOOD *
> 
> *I lost my job due to medical conditions mostly created on the job. *
> I had 15 years with a State job they let me go in February.
> ...


I feel you on that bro! This country has gone to shi*!:rant: Healthcare, retirement funds, stock market, gas prices, this whole recession thing! I vent on the forum as well. Ya'll are like family 2 me. I'm gonna vent a lil too! I'm gonna let ya'll in on a lil secret bout me that I don't tell many people. I abused Opiods for six years. OC's were my favorite. I Snortted them, never banged it. Got up to where 400 mg a day wasn't cuttin it anymore!:holysheep: My Fiance and I had, had enough. Tired of being sick and tired all the time. So we seeked treatment at a Methodone clinic. It helped, and we got our lives back together and I can proudly say now,*TODAY* is my first day* off* and *out* of the Methodone clinic. It's gonna be rough today and tommorrow, but I've seen a Suboxone DR and I take it the second or third day OF DETOX. I have to withdrawel before I'm allowed to take it or it throws me into a rapid detox. Hope nobody thinks less of me but I've improved my life so much just by sticking to weed and my anxiety meds. That other **** was going to kill me. I'm pretty positive so far about everything. God will help this go smoothly. Since the beginning of going to the clinic, I've detoxed down to 46mg when my comfortable level when entering was 120mg.
PRAY FOR ME 2 NITE​


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 19, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks guys and gals! Yep i have now repotted and have buried the stems a little into the pot. I have one wide pot with both the ladies in as this is easier than trying to squeeze in 2 round pots. One of the plants was very root bound, the other not so much (strange!). They are ok but i think they still recovering from those 6 days outside in too much rain. Don't think i'll get much off these plants, but we'll see! Even if its just a few grams of good smoke its far more'n I got at the moment!
> 
> Will try and get pics up soon - been a busy time for me. Had grandads funeral plus wasn't very well been a bit blue. Am starting to look for a new job as i'm just being used where i am now! One of my rats has a limp so i'm keepin an eye on her as she's at the age that my first rat started gettin ill.
> 
> Hope everyone doin ok


It's always darkest before dawn. Hope things start looking up for you. You can only get so low before your bound to come up! I read your rat's leg is better. That's awesome! Talk with ya' later.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey richy, thanks for sharing and WELL DONE YOU!!! you go bro! I'm very sorry but i'm really tired and am off to bed, I just nipped on to read really but thought I'd say hey to ya and well done! Will upload those pics at some point tho and have more of a chat. Take care and be well  Oh and smoke a big fat one for me as I've not had any herb for bout a week now 

Byeeee


----------



## Thorn (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello all! Well I finally have some pictures for you. These were taken thursday, so 4ish days ago. The plants are lookin a little better than this now!

1) Both together after bein repotted
2) Side shot
3) Side shot
4) Developing buds
5) From the top bud
6) From the top bud

Yes I know they look terrible here, but well the post has just been and delivered my orange candy floss seeds!!  yay! So i',m happy with whatever i get now because when the mint have finished I will start some OCF and be LSTing them


----------



## Thorn (Sep 22, 2008)

The male I checked on yesterday and he had started to brown on top so i thought ok ok I better had show him some attention! I repotted him and gave him a feed. These pics were from 4 days ago so not of him in new pot. Hope you enjoy..

And hope everyone is doin ok this week


----------



## Thorn (Sep 24, 2008)

The plants are (roughly) 5 weeks today. These pictures were taken yesterday.

Pics 1-3 are of the male (obviously ) - he is looking a little brown, but since been in that new pot I can see in the very middle on top he is growing green again. Its no biggy if he doesn't survive as this was my first attempt anyway hehe.

Pics 4 and 5 are of both females together, from above and side.

Pics 6 and 7 are close ups of each plants top bud...check those lucious trichs forming 

Pics 8 and 9 are more detailed pics of the top half of each plant. The pistils are lovely and long and they both smell great! As they develop there is a slight undertone of mint that is getting stronger 

Pic 10 is of the girls in their micro box home 

Well off topic but i'm had a proper crud day. Had a breakdown at work...long story but basically got dumped in it and couldn't cope so ended up in tears, all panicky and had to go home. I've never gone home from work sick before, ever. And i've never had time off because of my depression but this job has given me its final straw. I am planning on handing in my notice as soon as possible and will be looking for a job working with animals (hopefully) as i'm plain fed-up of people right now! If not animals then I think i'd rather work with kids!

Anyway hope everyone else has had/having a better day than me


----------



## Thorn (Sep 25, 2008)

ahh no comments... :cry: without anything to smoke on this site is about all i got right now 

Let me tell ya these babies are lookin better everyday! I'm so tempted to take pics again right now...but i'm gonna wait so y'all can see the difference afer about a week :hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 25, 2008)

i just subscribed ta ya thread here thorn.  looks nice. i mean it looks like somethin more right up my alley, these auto's. i definately decided i'm gonna go with auto's for my indoor winter grow and maybe try polinatin one lady to get a bunch seeds for upcoming next year outdoor grow. from wat it looks by dates on posts is they went from seed to showin sex in a matter of  a month give or take days huh?  the only downside to me is the yeild on them. 
  this dutchbreed u spoke of that has auto strains seeds and they all say the avg. yeild is bout 40-50 grams...  is this true or is that just under perfect conditions. u or anyone have a good average yeild amount from experience they could shout out. so i got an idea maybe. i just wanna be sure this is wat i wanna do first before goin into it wit autos.  thanks


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2008)

*looking very nice thorn:aok: 

and how are you this week my dear ?  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> ahh no comments... :cry: without anything to smoke on this site is about all i got right now
> 
> Let me tell ya these babies are lookin better everyday! I'm so tempted to take pics again right now...but i'm gonna wait so y'all can see the difference afer about a week :hubba:


 

Sorry Thorn..been a bit busy...Those Ladies are looking very good..and Glad to hear your rat is okay..(I Think)..sometimes it seems as tho no one is fallowing along  huh/..well I am ..sometimes takes a week or so ...but I always enjoy comeing and looking in on your grow..Keep up the good work


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Thorn 

If your depressed maybe you should see the doc about getting some of this antidepressant 

hxxp://www.snopes.com/risque/aphrodisiacs/yawn.asp

P.s.

Plants are looking great :aok:


----------



## Thorn (Sep 25, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i just subscribed ta ya thread here thorn.  looks nice. i mean it looks like somethin more right up my alley, these auto's. i definately decided i'm gonna go with auto's for my indoor winter grow and maybe try polinatin one lady to get a bunch seeds for upcoming next year outdoor grow. from wat it looks by dates on posts is they went from seed to showin sex in a matter of  a month give or take days huh?  the only downside to me is the yeild on them.
> this dutchbreed u spoke of that has auto strains seeds and they all say the avg. yeild is bout 40-50 grams...  is this true or is that just under perfect conditions. u or anyone have a good average yeild amount from experience they could shout out. so i got an idea maybe. i just wanna be sure this is wat i wanna do first before goin into it wit autos.  thanks



Thanks man! As far as my grows go i average at about 3-7 grams per plant lol! But then I am only using 2 little cfls and the lr2 I grew was not purchased from a seedbank. these are my first autos from dutchbreed and they were a little stunted with the outdoor flop hehe

Please don't judge autos by my grows as I know that they are not in the ideal situation and I would really like to grow them with better lights etc. There are lots of auto growers on here that i have seen easily getting a couple of ounces from single plants. I do actually own a 150 watt HPS but where i'm living right now i cannot use it due to space (lack of) no way of venting and the electric cost - i don't pay the bills.

the first few plants i had showed their sex in 15/16 days! some take longer if they have been stressed or anything, but its usually before 3 weeks. Males show a few days before fems so if u get a plant that isn't showing for ages theres a strong chance its a lady 



			
				melissa said:
			
		

> *looking very nice thorn:aok:
> 
> and how are you this week my dear ?  *



Hey babe! thanks for dropping in 

I'm guessin u read about my crap day yesterday? Well feelin much better today and am doing some research on the net about getting into dog training jobs for dogs for blind, deaf, seizure alert dogs etc. Its about time I did something benificial! How are you?



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sorry Thorn..been a bit busy...Those Ladies are looking very good..and Glad to hear your rat is okay..(I Think)..sometimes it seems as tho no one is fallowing along huh/..well I am ..sometimes takes a week or so ...but I always enjoy comeing and looking in on your grow..Keep up the good work
> 
> 
> KEEP M GREEN



Thanks man! and what do you mean 'i think'?  I know people have this hung up thing about rats bein dirty and disease spreading, but trust me, pet rats are amazing creatures and nothing like their plague spreading ancestors hehe! they are so intelligent and friendly. they remind me of miniature dogs - thats how nice they are  Also they are, believe it or not, easier to toilet train than cats! Hope you are well


----------



## Thorn (Sep 25, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hi Thorn
> 
> If your depressed maybe you should see the doc about getting some of this antidepressant
> 
> ...



hehe thanks for sharing that...might see if he can swap my meds  hope you are well


----------



## zipflip (Sep 25, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> *Thanks man! As far as my grows go i average at about 3-7 grams per plant lol! But then I am only using 2 little cfls and the lr2 I grew was not purchased from a seedbank.* these are my first autos from dutchbreed and they were a little stunted with the outdoor flop hehe
> 
> Please don't judge autos by my grows as I know that they are not in the ideal situation and I would really like to grow them with better lights etc. There are lots of auto growers on here that i have seen easily getting a couple of ounces from single plants. I do actually own a 150 watt HPS but where i'm living right now i cannot use it due to space (lack of) no way of venting and the electric cost - i don't pay the bills.
> 
> the first few plants i had showed their sex in 15/16 days! some take longer if they have been stressed or anything, but its usually before 3 weeks. Males show a few days before fems so if u get a plant that isn't showing for ages theres a strong chance its a lady


  if all i'd get was 3-7 grams per plant i'd have to grow like at least 10-20 to make it even worth my while lol. but yeah i hear ya on the light situation tho. i was plannin on usin cfl's i already have 6 23 watt cfl daylight spectrum bulbs and 6 of the soft white ones needed more for flowering (spectrum)i figure if i do say maybe 8-10 bulbs and get 4-6 of these autos going i might be alright. and possibly yeild more that 3-7 grams.  i'm guessin u do it more for the hobby aspect huh? cuz for me that would be a waste as i smoke that in a day or two lol... but we'll see wats to come tho..  thanks again


----------



## Thorn (Sep 25, 2008)

and you think i don't? 

I smoke a lot....if i have it! Its a hobby as much as it is anything else to me. I currently use 2 30watt 2700K cfls. with what you said that sounds ok, but you need to try and get 5000 lumens per square foot or more really. If I were you I would save for a decent HPS system. Nothing is not worth my while as all along I am learning from it!

Beleive me I cannot stress enough that if I had my own place I WOULD have built a grow room big enough to have more plants in and I WOULD be using my HPS!


----------



## zipflip (Sep 25, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> and you think i don't?
> 
> I smoke a lot....if i have it! Its a hobby as much as it is anything else to me. I currently use 2 30watt 2700K cfls. with what you said that sounds ok, but you need to try and get 5000 lumens per square foot or more really. If I were you I would save for a decent HPS system. Nothing is not worth my while as all along I am learning from it!
> 
> Beleive me I cannot stress enough that if I had my own place I WOULD have built a grow room big enough to have more plants in and I WOULD be using my HPS!


 i too am still lerning as it my first time growing and figure i might try with four autos wit that lighting i spoke of for start to see if this is wat i'd like to do longterm over an over hence investing 100 plus $'s in an hps set up.
 either way theres no way my smokin can be dependant on only 4 autos tho. i can only hope that my outdoor ladies will bring me plenty to get me thru the winter at lease. and wit 9 ladies goin strong yet outdoors i figure i should be alright so long as the weather cooperates a lil longer for my sativas sake at least givin me all cloudy trich's at the very least. but for sure i got 3 or four that'll give me some good smoke fully mature in time. i'm guessin few weeks left for those indicas


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Zorn thanks for the love. Haven't been getting a whole lot of attention towards my journal so it's good to hear from someone. Those ment are very intriguing, the ment smell would be nice. I'm gonna try to collect my pollen and then just brush a few botttom buds to get, hopefully, a few seeds. Good luck with the rest of the grow! Lookin nice so far  :bong:


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

zorn? thats a new one! I like it! thanks for stopping in...yea the plants first started to smell just like skunky really and now they are developing a mint undertone and I love it! Can't wait to toke on them!


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 26, 2008)

ooooops...meant Thorn  haha sorry about that. I was a little stoned at the time and well you know how that goes


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 26, 2008)

Looking good thorn, where are the pics?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

back a page, only took them 3 days ago lol!

Will update again early next week...don't wanna bore people too much and want to be able to see the change in them after a little while  Thanks for dropping in 

No worries I love amsterdam I sure know how it goes hehe ... should be getting some smoke anytime moment now...but well you know how reliable dealers are, and this is one is particularly bad lol!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Thorn, things are lookin good...i'm amazed at how you're growing in such a small space and with such little light ...I love it  ...Can't wait to see the Mint in flower  ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN Thorn ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah...hey Zorn...the grams you grow are  beter than the ounces you buy...and this grow im only posting pics on Sundays..the growth change is unbelievable..even to me..But also it takes time to post pics on here..well it is for me..lol..its like 3 or 4 steps..then its stil to large..well anyway..I remember you saying you had HPS light for when you get your own place..I thought you had boyfriend you was hopeing he would ask your hand..sorry maybe Im mistaken..cause I know Im stoned..lol..and enjoy your posts..when are you planing to grow those "Orange" beans?..These are Looking sweeeeeeeeeeeet girl...thanks for shareing with me..

Take care and be Safe


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

hey guys well a little drunk hehe but no weed... tomorrow now hopefully. but ahh tomorrow never comes 

The orange i will be starting when these babies are almost done so hmm 4 weeks maybe? Yea the fella lives with me here in my awkward non-proper-growing situation sorry cant be more specific my god its hard to spell right now this is taking me so long you would NOT BELIVE sorry to shout! haha! i think i'll come back when iu'm sober or well at least JUST stoned hehe peace all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2008)

Drink one for me Thorn...and be safe


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 27, 2008)

Stopped by to see how your girls were doing....
Been away for a while....Still not around really...

They look nice and tiny... Good luck! 
Hope England is treating you nice


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 28, 2008)

*Got those Ladies looking real NICE*


----------



## Thorn (Sep 30, 2008)

So we are coming up to how many weeks, 6 now I think  These pics were taken yesterday (monday) and I am now starting to see quite a few brown hairs  :hubba: Not got any close ups, but will try and get some of those very soon 

Pics 1-5: the girls
Pics 6 and 7: Your last chance to say goodbye to the male (I decided not to bother )
Pic 8: Girls in the box :hubba:


Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great looking plants you got!

What're your temps in that micro box?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks bro. Temp usually around 80 but it varies depending on if I got the fan on or not plus the weather, but these girls have been coping really well so far  Thanks for dropping by


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 30, 2008)

how interesting! thanks for sharing with us Thorn!


----------



## Melissa (Oct 2, 2008)

*there looking really good thorn :aok: 
hows the smell on them ladies getting nice and strong? 
hope you are keeping well ,,,
it seems like ages since i was last here ,,and ,its only been 4 day :rofl:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 2, 2008)

what is the smell like on them, Thorn?... minty?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2008)

yes thorn..we want to know the smell...lol..does it smell like "MINT"?  and they are looking very good


----------



## Thorn (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys.. Hey mel...everything going ok hun?

Well I'm a bit bunged up so am not able to smell them particularly well lol but the boyfriend says the smell is getting stronger now when he walks in the room! There's a definate Mint undertone but its not as strong as I would have expected! Got some photos but i need to unload em from the camera first.

Ladies are getting some nice brown/orange pistils now. One is coated in trichs, the other not so much but is fatter. Will show you guys what I mean soon hopefully, take it easy


----------



## whitebox (Oct 3, 2008)

nice job Thorn,

sorry, i didn't update for longtime and didn't make any smoke report..........

you have nice plant there,i really think about runing an auto-flowering batch,
is it possible to clone auto-flower strains ??

your show is very nice.

Keep them green       :holysheep:.........

Cheers.

.WB.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 3, 2008)

whitebox said:
			
		

> nice job Thorn,
> 
> sorry, i didn't update for longtime and didn't make any smoke report..........
> 
> ...



Possible but pointless.


----------



## whitebox (Oct 3, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Possible but pointless.










????????
????????
????????

.WB.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 3, 2008)

Cloning - Never tried so can't say from experience but from what i've read it sounds like it doesn't work too well as the life of the plant is very short anyway and the autoflowering plants _will_ flower no matter what light schedule they are on so you won't be able to keep the clone in 'veg' long enough for it to grow anymore.

Thanks for stopping by though and thanks for the nice comments. These plants are pretty small but I can't expect too much with my set up. Its just nice to be able to grow something at least. Hope you are well 

Ok so the girls were 6 weeks this week. We have pictures WITH close ups yay. Apparently the one thats not so frosty is the really minty one, the other one smells more skunky i think. I can't wait to be able to smell these babies!!! 

Enjoy :smoke1:

Oh and I also have uploaded one picture (thats not shown here) to the Bud Picture of the Month so please check that out if you have time :hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Oct 4, 2008)

i wish i could feel confident bout ordering seeds and get specific strains. i so wanna give the whole autos a crack. just as a side winter indoor hobby say....
  but after listenin to user andy52's experience and as well as others' gettin seeds or money orders confscated...

  they're cute...  LOL  
  naw really they look excellent tho thorn.

i'm really wonderin how much ya will yeild in the end. cant wait ta see it


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

enjoyable thread i wish i could taste,,,,,


----------



## whitebox (Oct 4, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Cloning - Never tried so can't say from experience but from what i've read it sounds like it doesn't work too well as the life of the plant is very short anyway and the autoflowering plants _will_ flower no matter what light schedule they are on so you won't be able to keep the clone in 'veg' long enough for it to grow anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

The grams you grow..out weigh the ounces you buy...


Looks like you an Boyfriend going to have some 4u2sm0ke in no time..Great job Thorn


----------



## Melissa (Oct 5, 2008)

*done a great job with them thorn :aok: 
hows the cold ? still buged up :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Oct 5, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> The grams you grow..out weigh the ounces you buy...
> 
> 
> Looks like you an Boyfriend going to have some 4u2sm0ke in no time..Great job Thorn



Totally! And well I've grown a few plants now under these lights so know how these are growing compared to them and I just know that with  adequate lights these babies would produce a LOT of bud! :hubba: But yea They look so great and we can't wait to taste them 

Thanks everyone for dropping in. Feeling a bit better, I'm hoping the weather isn't too cold this week so I can shake off this cold once and for all! I miss being able to smell my babies! grrr 

They are looking beautiful and more so every day. I will try and get some nice juicy photos for you all  Take care everyone


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow Thorn...Hadn't checked in for a  bit, these little ladies have went and grown up on me  ...It's great to see that someone can take such a small space and essentials and still grow a nice healthy plant  ...can't wait till i can give it a try ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN Thorn...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking great Thorn 

Do you think they will out harvest Lowryder2?


----------



## andy52 (Oct 5, 2008)

great pics,let us know the smoke report,lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

truely great Thorn...and there is a bright side to your cold...your amune system will be stronger threw the winter..and your sence of smell will return right at Harvest..lol..Thanks for shareing with us my friend..Take care and be safe..


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 5, 2008)

Those are lookin great Thorn! I'm sure they are gonna be some tasty little ladies. Sounds like your coming down the home stretch...


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't wait thorn, lookin so great. I haven't posted on here in a while but I've missed you all at MP very much I still visit just not post as much. You see much of the time I am FAR too stoned on this amazing Autumn Fall that I can't handle anything like forums.

Currently waiting to see if I get my RooR straight today! I paid 470 bucks for it with shipping, and it comes with the yellow labeled bong, the downtube, clear bowlhead, 13.0cm diffuser, an extra spiral nebula (NICE) bowlhead, a RooR poker, and a pack of 10 clear glass screens to put in the bottom of my bowl. Edit is awesome!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello all, hope your week is going ok so far 

Hippy - I think these will out-harvest the LR2, these ladies are smaller than those becuase i burried them quite a way, but the buds look soooo must tastier that LR2 oh and of course smell the best too :hubba:

DomsChron that RooR sounds awesome, one day when i'm very rich I will buy myself one or 2 hehe! The autumn fall sounds great - its definately on my list of strains to try. CANNOT WAIT to get orange candy floss going - only 2 more weeks (hopefully) and I can start germinating me some beans yay!

Well, I can just about smell my girls now, and one isn't very minty but is pungent skunky type (this is the really frosty one) and the other is much lighter and fresher smelling and much more minty 

They look great, and are approaching 7 weeks this week :hubba: Hope you enjoy the pics and I will be back when I can smell more clearly with a more thorough report on their growing smell


----------



## whitebox (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Thorn,

i see they get bigger and more frosty everyday :hubba:
i wait for a smoke report

nice show.

Cheers.

.WB.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 8, 2008)

*looking great thorn :aok:
i think you sent me your cold ,:hairpull: :giggle:
*


----------



## Brouli (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking good boss man  very nice keep it up


----------



## annscrib (Oct 8, 2008)

very nice thorn,,,,those girls do look great ,,,,waiting for the smoke report


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Crikey they look heavily Trich'd 

Do you save leaf trim to make hash Thorn?


----------



## Thorn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey thanks everyone! I really appreciate all these lovely comments on my little beauties 



			
				Melissa said:
			
		

> *looking great thorn :aok:
> i think you sent me your cold ,
> *



Oh no sorry about that!:hitchair: :ccc: 

What you need is some cherry menthol tobacco and a good spliff :hubba: 



			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Crikey they look heavily Trich'd
> 
> Do you save leaf trim to make hash Thorn?



I usually save the trim and air dry it then smoke that first as it will be dry way before the buds :hubba: I do want to make hash someday, but I just don't have the time this year 

And yep one of them is sooooo frosty and getting better all the time, but she is a little smaller than ther other one.

The other lady is getting browner on her pistils and getting really fat. Lots of new growth still at the very top of the bud so I'm thinking they might just get bigger and fatter over the next 2 - 3 weeks, so h old your horses I won't be having a smoke report until well maybe you might get one in a week or so if I run out of bud 

Oh yea I also turned the plants round so they can fill out more evenly :hubba:

Take it easy everyone


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 8, 2008)

The 7th pic you posted. Is that 3 buds in one site? You gots a whorled baby!!!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 8, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> The 7th pic you posted. Is that 3 buds in one site? You gots a whorled baby!!!



sort of, its normal on one side, but the other side split into 2 buds :hubba: Its probably just due to the lighting though


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 11, 2008)

Amazing as usual Thorny.  Any idea on final yield?


----------



## Cam09 (Oct 17, 2008)

just read though the whole thing :clap:  wow! cant wait for the last few weeks. plants are looking great eace:


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

Looking good, might have to try out some mint sometime.


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 18, 2008)

:aok: NIce!:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 20, 2008)

look'n like she's gunna give ya some nice smoke, Thorn :aok:


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 20, 2008)

Look in nice and frosty.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2008)

Waiting in anticipation...


----------



## Thorn (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey all sorry for the delay, been really busy recently and just not come on here at all - knew if i did i'd be on here all day and not get anything done. EVER. hehe

So hope everyone is doing ok. The plants are alright, never as big as i'd want but what can you do. They been nicknamed Frosty and Fatty now, for obvious reasons lol. At 9 weeks now. Frosty had quite a lot of amber trichs now, Fatty is clear and cloudy. Taken a few samples and its no where near as strong as i'd have liked...yet. So they are still growing.

These 10 pics were taken on 14th october - the last pics before any buds were taken off them. You can see in the last 2 pics that they are still growing here.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 23, 2008)

They look really good!  7 weeks behind you girl.  So excited cause they just started blowing up!  Any profound minty smell coming off like they say?  How big a yield average per plant do you expect?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey all sorry for the delay, been really busy recently and just not come on here at all - knew if i did i'd be on here all day and not get anything done. EVER. hehe
> 
> So hope everyone is doing ok. The plants are alright, never as big as i'd want but what can you do. They been nicknamed Frosty and Fatty now, for obvious reasons lol. At 9 weeks now. Frosty had quite a lot of amber trichs now, Fatty is clear and cloudy. Taken a few samples and its no where near as strong as i'd have liked...yet. So they are still growing.
> 
> These 10 pics were taken on 14th october - the last pics before any buds were taken off them. You can see in the last 2 pics that they are still growing here.


 

:ciao: ..Thorn...those look really good.:clap: .pics taken 10/14  how are they now?..those trichs turn aber at all yet?..Those are going to be some great meds my friend.:dancing: .you asked what can you do about bigger budds...well tell Boyfriend to marry your butt and buy a house ...with a shed.:rofl: ..but untill then keep doing what your doing ...its working..:banana: .allmost time..huh?.:lama: .looking forward to some harvest pics..thanks thorn..take care and be safe..:bolt: :bong:


----------



## Thorn (Oct 23, 2008)

Disco94, i'm not too sure on yeild. overall i'd say maximum 8 grams off each plant, but don't take that as what these plants are capable of becuase i know they would be capable of a LOT more! I won't be doing a total yeild now though as we've snipped off most of the lower buds :hubba:

hey 4u, thanks for the great comments, they doing about the same really but with more orange hairs. Frosty has loads of amber but Fatty doesn't have any. Yea i'm hoping to be able to cut these girls down next week but might have to leave fatty longer.

This strain takes feed a LOT better than LR2! These girls lap it up! Gonna be getting my orange candy floss germinating tomorrow, even if i only cut down frosty plant next week, there'll be enough room in there for a couple of orange candy flosses! 

So these pics were taken on 16th october with flash so you can see some good colour and trichomes :hubba: I will take some more pictures tonight and upload tomorrow (if i remember ).

Enjoy these for now and hopefully up-to-date one soon


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 23, 2008)

Those Orange Flosses are gonna be awesome I bet!  Gonna do a journal?


----------



## whitebox (Oct 23, 2008)

hi Thorn, 

nice to see that your babies are healthy and covered of trichs, they don't look as old as they are... maybe the eco lighting?

well,considering christmas will come soon,i think it's time for you to buy a small tent (80cmx60cmx140cmfor example) and let your talent speaking, you can grow very well with a smartlight 200w if the power bill is an issue for you (what i understand well it's the same for me!!!:confused2.

maybe it's not my business ( i'm sure...) but i might say(despite i'm not an authority in any domain) that not everybody understand the plant and have the ability to learn more , i think you have it and should cultivate it.

hope you'll take these words as a friendly wish.

Cheers.

.WB.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 24, 2008)

yea man i'll do a journal for the orange 

whitebox, i'm sure i've said on here before that i do have a 150watt HPS and cannot wait to use use properly but in my current living situation i cannot do anything more than what i have. and i'm ok with that. just bein able to grow 1 or 2 little plants is WAAAAAY better than nothing at all - means i'm learning all along. I kno they don't look as big or full as they should but they look FINE compared to what i've done in this little grow box. i don't pay the bills so won't be getting anything else until I have a place of my own. I don't even know where i'll be next summer, i might be here, i might be (hopefully) travelling round the world.

thanks for stopping by tho, i really do appreciate the following  I have new pic, but they on the bf's phone so i'll upload them onto the pc this afternoon. have good day all


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 24, 2008)

Those are looking so very tasty thorn! Very nice job. Harvest time is near...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2008)

whitebox said:
			
		

> hi Thorn,
> 
> nice to see that your babies are healthy and covered of trichs, they don't look as old as they are... maybe the eco lighting?
> 
> ...


 

The grams you grow....out weighs the ounces you buy.. 

Thorn you Maximize your plants growth to the best enviorment you have..and am sure the day will come when Thorn can have a 12x12x10 grow area  with all the bells and whistles ..and what a great  job she is doing in such a small space.i will look into your grow if you dont mind..and it would be easier if it was in your signiture..but  ill search..Have a great weekend my friend..Take care and be safe


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*They finish so fast! I remember hearing you tell me about planning on buying theese. I'm happy you learned of dutchbreed and I'm sure this will knock you out  lookin GREAT so far!*


----------



## Thorn (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks guys! 

Well the last few sample I took have been stronger. not knock u on yer butt but nice and subtle great for chilling out with a beer or glass of rose and a good film or to just sit and mong in the garden.

4u, what have i gotta put in my sig? and thanks for the kind words...and yea i can't wait til that day comes - when i can grow what I _really_ want to... :hubba:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*It's amazing once their fully dry and you start to smoke them. It goes so fast at first. Then you start to mellow out as it gets more potent during cure. By 3 weeks of cure, you'll be down to some PRIME bud.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

hey Thorn...that was intended for whitbox...yours is great  Have a great weekend..smoke on


----------



## Thorn (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey all! DomsChron I don't think I'll get to to that with this harvest, but i know what you mean... my first harvest on easy sativa and afghan was amazing, and the last few buds were sooooo strong after bein in cure for about a month 

So I finally have some more pics! As you can see where we have been eating away at them :hubba:

Pics!

1) Both from the top
2) Both from the side
3) Frosty
4) Fatty
5) Frosty close-up
6) Fatty close-up
7&8) Close up trich shots 

Enjoy..

Oh yes as for the mint smell, its not all that strong smelling of mint, just like a hint. But they do smell more that my LR2s did  I think after a long cure (which I might not be doing) they would smell more minty.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh yes I forgot to add, one of my Orange Candy Floss seeds popped open! yay!


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's too bad about the minty smell.  Thought that would be one of the coolest traits.  Menthol bud!  They are looking good tho.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats on the Orange Candy baby!  Havent been by here for a few weeks, Your Girls look real tastey!  Waiting is real hard, I know.
Around the World, that sounds real cool.  How is that gonna happen?  Just curious.  I traveled a bunch when I was younger, just not much out of the US tho.  Alaska was as far from California as I got.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

cant wait to see some orange pics...:watchplant: ..that Mint is allmost GONE


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> That's too bad about the minty smell.  Thought that would be one of the coolest traits.  Menthol bud!  They are looking good tho.



Yea I thought they were gonna smell much more minty while growing (for stealth reasons) but you can't really smell the mint or well its not the first thing you think of when you walk into the room, weed is, while its growing. Never mind..



			
				tcbud said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Orange Candy baby! Havent been by here for a few weeks, Your Girls look real tastey! Waiting is real hard, I know.
> Around the World, that sounds real cool. How is that gonna happen? Just curious. I traveled a bunch when I was younger, just not much out of the US tho. Alaska was as far from California as I got.



Thanks hunni! Well to be honest I don't know, its been about a year and a half since me and the fella decided to go travelling. What we really want to do is to get a motorhome, and just up and go, over the channel, work as we go a few months here then there etc and keep going. Its becoming more and more of a dream every day though, sad I know. I just have no idea how to get started. In a bit of a rut right now.



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> cant wait to see some orange pics...:watchplant: ..that Mint is allmost GONE



lol yea u should see it now! It is now literally JUST the top colas  I know its sad but its utter crap round here for scoring some herb. Its either coated or non existent! But don't worry I told the fella thats it, I want and need to let the last buds finish up properly and dry slowly and have a little cure (at least), otherwise I'll never know (and won't be able to inform u guys) how the finished product smokes 

Well the OTHER Orange bean cracked, like hours after the first! Very quick seeds to germinate, none of the fuss that I had with the Mint. They are both in 3" little pots now with the usual mix, although the second one I managed to tip over twice before I watered, so the seed may be really deep now, or not be in there at all :ignore: yes I know i'm a retard! Never mind..


----------



## Thorn (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok guys I need your help here, they're now at 10 weeks (maybe a few days under). Frosty's trichomes haven't really changed that much, neither has Fatty's! Frosty looks like there are still white pistils unfolding at the very top (see pics). Whereas Fatty's pistils are pretty much ALL brown! Fatty's calyxs are SOOOOO swollen - I hope you can see this in the pics. What do you guys think?

The pics:

1-3 are of Frosty
4-7 are of Fatty
8 - the first orange to come up :hubba:
9 - the family


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you Got it going on Girl....and It sounds like  you gave a great smoke report on the Mint..go ahead and smoke it up...and Here is some ORANGE  MOJO  4U..


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 28, 2008)

I bet thats going to be some potent stuff being so frosty and compact.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Oct 28, 2008)

i can wait to get some lowryer seeds i can WAIT! enjoy man


----------



## Brouli (Oct 29, 2008)

they look very tasty but why so small ??? 



P.S when is ur next LR grow coming up ??     its an addiction


----------



## lyfr (Oct 29, 2008)

Beautiful pics Thorn,  they sure packed on the trich's.  I think your in for a tasty treat:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Oct 29, 2008)

Brouli said:
			
		

> they look very tasty but why so small ???
> 
> 
> 
> P.S when is ur next LR grow coming up ??     its an addiction



sorry to have a go but i'm a bit tired of repeating and explaining myself - I have to do this enough to my mother lol. its all in the journal here.

And so is what i'm doing next. No ryder grows planned as of yet.

Please could people read before they post questions like this, or if they don't or can't read then say so in your post.

Thanks.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone 

Just uploading these pics quickly before I go to bed cos I'm pooped!

I cut them down last night at just under 10 weeks as most of you know. I took these pictures of them afterwards, one under the cfl light and then the rest with flash on....ooooh you gotta LOVE those pics! :hubba:

We then cut off the lowest buds from the 'Frosty' cola and nuked them then smoked about a third of what I cut off and OH MY OH MY it was NICE!!!! Much stronger than it was last week. Great for monging in bed, although I didn't keep forgetting how to do simple things like set my alarm and open a book  so DEFINATELY NOT one for doing things...so far.

Can't wait to do a proper smoke report on them once they've had a slow dry and little cure 

Hope everyone doing ok


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 30, 2008)

:aok: WTG! Those Look as lovely as you seem to be, Sweet Buds for a sweet lady.:hubba: 
Man im stoned , yeah this early lol
Nice bud girl!
PEACE


----------



## Thorn (Oct 30, 2008)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> :aok: WTG! Those Look as lovely as you seem to be, Sweet Buds for a sweet lady.:hubba:
> Man im stoned , yeah this early lol
> Nice bud girl!
> PEACE


#

Aww thank you  they do look nice don't they? What time is it for you? Its only 4.45pm here and I wish I was stoned  hehe

I went in my wardrobe, where the dry box is kept, to check on the buds and it REEKED so bad! I swear the smell is getting stronger!

I was looking back to the first page of this journal and noticed akhiraz is no longer with us...anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## benamucc (Oct 30, 2008)

nice work, those LOOK tasty...can't imagine how it smells!!  :48:  enjoy!!


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey girl my B room REEKS of Bud, Ive got a little set up in there to deal with the bud, LOL alway some on the tray loose and smeeeeeellinnn!. I love it! I got over 10 LBS this year and so many different kinds and smells girl! anyway  Its about noon here. Have a GREAT day girl.
PEACE:joint:


----------



## Thorn (Oct 30, 2008)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> Hey girl my B room REEKS of Bud, Ive got a little set up in there to deal with the bud, LOL alway some on the tray loose and smeeeeeellinnn!. I love it! I got over 10 LBS this year and so many different kinds and smells girl! anyway  Its about noon here. Have a GREAT day girl.
> PEACE:joint:



Oh thats alright I thought u were gonna say it was like 7am or something hehe 

10LBs??? aww thats so unfair, I wish I had that much for this winter hehe!

Theres not much of a 'mint' smell going on just yet, but I will keep u updated :hubba:

Thanks guys


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

Now thats a beautiful harvest Thorn.


----------



## smokybear (Oct 30, 2008)

Those nugs are gorgeous. They are definitely crystal-packed. Great work. Definitely keep us posted. I'm looking forward to a good smoke report. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 30, 2008)

Look great!  Congrats.  Hope mine can come out lookin like that.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 30, 2008)

*WOAH! Look at how frosty they are! This reminds me how much I LOVE raised trichs. One plant I got going on right now has like no raised trichomes. It looks so much better raised.

Great harvest thorn! I'm jelous!*


----------



## Thorn (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow I can't believe you all think they are so good! I woulda thought it'd all be negative hehe

Last night the boyfriend wanted a smoke so I trimmed off all leaf that I could from the buds and we smoked some of that which was nice. Fatty is soooo tightly packed together I think if this strain was grown under more powerful lights it would be just amazing!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 2, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone
> 
> Just uploading these pics quickly before I go to bed cos I'm pooped!
> 
> ...


 
Those look... delicious :ignore:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 2, 2008)

*hey thorn how you doing ?wow nice trichs on them buds :clap: sorry i missed your harvest girl ,,,but i still followed along :woohoo:
off to check out your orange babies now ,,
take care :48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 3, 2008)

*u grew some mighty fine looking bud there, Thorn :aok: *
*...eager to hear how u like it once it's been dried and cured properly.... :hubba: *


----------



## Thorn (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, good to see you around Mel, how you doing? Hope that nasty fella aint causing you too much trouble?

Well my little buds are doing nice! They are fully dry now but not too dry. In the 'jar' stage now. There is some 'hay' smell coming across but the Mint is getting stronger 

Had a smoke from Fatty last night and got another ground up ready for tonight or tomorrow.

Me and the fella are going to see Motorhead next week eek cannot WAIT! But it would be nice to save a smoke for then. Frosty seems to be the strongest so gonna save her til last.

Hope everyone having a good monday


----------



## Thorn (Nov 3, 2008)

Forgot to add that I weighed these 2 buds a few days ago and they came in at 5 grams total. So I would say that the whole plants would have been a good quarter - half an ounce, probably about 8 grams per plant.


----------



## cuy103 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow Thorn, those buds looks really frosty and tasty!!!

I'm really impressed at the size and looks of those buds.  I can't beleive you grew them in such a small area.
Give yourself a pat on the back and a fat blunt, lol.:smoke1:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks cuy... I took you up on that and bought some blunts today in town. the boyfriend is a little stressed out so might have one tonight, will see how it goes.

Its a lovely relaxing smoke


----------



## Mountain420man (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like a great combo I love mint tea, wonder what the hash would taste like,lol. Peace


----------



## Brouli (Nov 5, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sorry to have a go but i'm a bit tired of repeating and explaining myself - I have to do this enough to my mother lol. its all in the journal here.
> 
> And so is what i'm doing next. No ryder grows planned as of yet.
> 
> ...




excuse me i cant read  

P.S 
I promise not to interrupt anymore.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 5, 2008)

hey brouli  thats ok and you are more than welcome to interupt  just I know the plants will never be what they could be in this setup so i get a little stressy when people point out how teeny they are lol


----------



## daf (Nov 5, 2008)

thorn, nice buds keep up 2 good work


----------



## dangreen (Nov 5, 2008)

Tasty looking buds nice job.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks all 

WELL I been waiting to test this out for pain relief and I can tell you it works! Had quite bad period stomach and back pains last night and 15 minutes after a joint of Mint its gone


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a pic. Feel **** so can't be bothered to edit the others so just got this one..


----------



## Melissa (Nov 6, 2008)

Mmmm looks delicious :joint:


----------



## Old Hippie (Nov 7, 2008)

Mighty Sweet lookin Nug there Thorn!:hubba: Enjoy girl! 
 :48: 
*Peace*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes very tastey..I would trade you my 2 ounces plants for that 8 gram one if they are like those..WOW!!!!  Homerun ther Thorn in a Little League Field..lol..

Ill remind everyone again..*" The grams you grow...out wiegh the ounces you buy.."*

Cant wait for the Orange  floss...Thanks for shareing Thorn  smoke on


----------



## zipflip (Nov 7, 2008)

aint been on much the past few weeks but just went back thru all i missed so far an wow.  i like wat i saw. sounds like it'd be a fun indoor winter project for myself as well.   thanks for the hands on up close look at auto's under xfl etc.. i found it very informative. and great job.  i never really got a chance to take any decent harvest photos myself but a few . i just dig the whole micro aspect of it all here.    take care


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*Woah thorn they have so many trichs its insane!*


----------



## Brouli (Nov 8, 2008)

i dosent matter if they are small or not i bet they will kick ur lungs  and thats what matter .


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 8, 2008)

Good to see ya harvest them babies...
Nice and tiny a? what are those lights? How many watts I mean? 
Getting a bigger grow place? I have something a little bigger now... Wanna get some of them mint Lowriders as well.. Can you PM me a link on where to order them from?
Thank you...
I liked your old avatar better...  
And don't get too excited about Moterhead... Nothing special


----------



## Thorn (Nov 8, 2008)

lol I think my avatar represents some anger lol nah jokin its from my fave tv program, Lost  the lights are 30 Watt as is on my first few posts in this journal  

One day I will have a much better grow place as, yes I have already said  thanks for the opinion on motorhead but i'll judge for myself when I see em and well with this weed I think anything would be amazing 

Jus got totally freaked out today in the city we went to and after having a big fat blunt of mint we had to go through crowds of people with lit torches as in yes ruddy flames like EVERYWHERE it was so freaky and what made it worse was the first thing that came to mind was the book i'm reading and coming towards the end of: Cell by Stephen King, ya I was a little freaked   lol but kinda funny too hehe


----------



## Thorn (Nov 10, 2008)

These pictures aren't the best but are about the best I could get at the time as I was sorta in the middle of rolling joints and it was also pretty dark in the room and the flash aint great on this camera!

But yea anyway, I ground up the remaining Mint and here it is. I actually now only have 2 joints left and one of those is saved for Motorhead :hubba: The other is getting smoked in about an hour! 

Now I just need me some Ornage Candy Floss  Oh yea I did a guestimate in my diary to see roughly when the Orange would be ready...and its gonna be just about a week before valentines day...not that I care too much for valentines day (I think its just exploited for people to make money, but oh thats another story..) it means its gonna be harvest day around me and my fellas anniversary! yay!


----------



## Melissa (Nov 10, 2008)

*hey thorn i  dont see any pics did you get to stoned and forget :rofl: heading on over to see the orange flossies :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry mel! lol I wish i was too stoned! Now just one smoke left for motorhead and then who knows when i'll get anything else. it really effing sux not having smoke! grr!

So anyway HERE is the ground up smoke lol


----------



## Weezy (Nov 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks all
> 
> WELL I been waiting to test this out for pain relief and I can tell you it works! Had quite bad period stomach and back pains last night and 15 minutes after a joint of Mint its gone


 
Yeah, it's amazing what good cannabis can do for your body without all the pain medication side effects...now that PMDD has just been included as a diagnosis (PMS...) I'm positive that cannabis can and will help.  I'm sure it beats Midol...

Sexy plants by the way.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

why thank you weezy, appreciate you stopping by  Hope you having a good day


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok everyone I've completed the smoke report and added it to the strain report section of the thread. Overall I was expecting more mintyness from the plants while growing, but that didn't really come out until the cure. Is definately a good plant worth keeping though!

Here's the report...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=356474#post356474

Thanks everyone for helping me through this one and don't forget I have my Orange Candy Flosses growing now and have one confirmed female at just 17 days!!! whoop :hubba: 


Take it easy everyone


----------



## tn_toker420 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thorn , hey that's some primo lookin' buds from the Mint  ...Haven't been around here in forever it seems, i've finally got all of my outdoor crop manicured up and curing... It's a kick arse job tho , for a chick  jus messin  ...You've got the greenthumb , that's for sure ...i still can't get over the awesome quality of herb you can get from just such a small set-up w/ minimum lighting, i know i always bring it up , but you seem to be so pleased w/ your results it's awesome...all in all, impressive grow ... I'll have to stop by and see your Orange Candy Floss soon...i appreciate ya keepin' us updated on the grows Thorn...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

why thank you very much my dear! i appreciate these lovely comments i keep getting  

yes i know its not much i get in my grows but well its not very often these days we get anything to toke on so thats a bit crappy...so any weed is good weed ESPECIALLY this mint! and yea so we only got about 10 or so joints out of it but hey they were all mighty fine smokes!!! :hubba:

take it easy


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 23, 2009)

i just blown away this is going on, the weed being grown world wide is staggering for my burned out brain, so much to burn and so little time, God to be 40 again, i gotta change my light schedule so there on during the day more so i can get some sleep, great looking stuff i hope I can come close.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, good job on producing some good quality cannabis. All that ground up weed looks sooo tastey.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks guys, really appreciate the compliments  I try my near best in the tiny space hehe


----------



## chances4un09 (Jan 27, 2009)

alot to learn around here


----------



## houseoftreasure (Jan 28, 2009)

THAT is some thing I MUST get a hold of... Sounds like it be right up my ally. I love mint, And to be able to smoke it... as pot... AWESOME! You did include the source in the beginning I think... I hope... I WANT SOME!
Peace
Storm


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks house of treasure and chances..

Yes I did put it on the first page, but i'll write it here again as I do love their strains, I actually am about to harvest another LR Mint that is shown in the Med Grow - link is in my signature - it was grown in a tiny medicine bottle!! 

http://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2009)

Thants my boy congrats MR. T seeds seeds seeds   the way to go


----------

